
Hair weaves from Chinese prison camps seized - apta
https://apnews.com/fff5fc7925f09916bf6b9d5f79bb4132
======
Erlangen
> suspected to be made out of human hair taken from people locked inside a
> Chinese internment camp.

Is it possible to do a genetic analysis to find out the origin of the hair
product?

------
apta
Looks like the Chinese gov't is committing another Holocaust.

~~~
csense
And the rest of the world will look the other way because there's a lot of
money to be made doing business with China.

